#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-22
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> !
<IzaneFG> !
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-24
<christmat> bjsr
<christmat> a tous surtout
<ongolaBoy> christmat: salut
<christmat> bsr
<christmat> ya personne ici
<ongolaBoy> christmat: les gens discutent dans #barcamp-cm
<christmat> depuis que je suis arrive ce sont des exposes interactifs
<christmat> google fait un expose sur le html 5
<christmat> Jung fait un expose sur going kompyuta des languees camerounaises
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-25
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...?
<ariabbas> *
<ariabbas> Presonne*
<ariabbas> Bye*
<ariabbas> lea
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-17
<septox> slt tout le monde
 * ongolaBoy reprend le boulot today. s'excuse pour son absence et le meeting manqué
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ...
<acherv> hi sovo septox ongolaBoy
<septox> acherv: hi
<septox> acherv: c'est toi qui donne le poulet ?
<septox> https://twitter.com/septox/status/247676345214201856
<acherv> septox: lol
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<septox> simplice_ndere: hi
<simplice_ndere> septox: j'avais pas eu de results du sondage de la fois derniere: parlant des temps de connexion à internet et des usages
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai essayé les deux methodes d'installions des paquets sur 12.04 elles passent
<simplice_ndere> est-ce que quelqu'un a deja configurer asterisk avec ekiga pour communiquer en local?
<acherv> hi simplice_ndere
<simplice_ndere> acherv hi
<septox> simplice_ndere: pas encore synchronise les resultats
<acherv> J'ai un bug sur ubuntu 12.04 qui me mets hors moi la deja
<acherv> avec differents msg d'erreur
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: hi
<ongolaBoy> acherv: hi
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: hi
<simplice_ndere> quel genre?
<acherv> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> acherv: si tu peux expliquer ton problème.. si c'est long tu peux faire un mail dans la liste et on en parlera ici
 * ongolaBoy va se déconnecter
<ariabbas> .
<acherv> on dirait que je vois deja ou vient le pb
<acherv> sovo: ma guinesss
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-18
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: salut
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: yes
 * simplice_ndere simplice reviens dans u instant
<ariabbas> ...
<sovo> .
<ariabbas> septox: hi
<septox> .
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<ariabbas> J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un parmi nous pourrais m'ader sur KVM (Kernel-based Virtual Machine)
<ariabbas> hello ?
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-19
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: c'est toi ou ton ombre ? ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-20
<IzaneFG> je vous vois hein... oui vous! :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: c'étair mn ombr
<swell> bonjour
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ariabbas> hi
<IzaneFG> hi!
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: j'allais justement demander si tu avais trouvé une solution pour KVM
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bonjour le belge ;)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: nous vous voyons aussi monsieur :P
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> heu... simplice_ndere heu.. c'est donc simplice_leBelge :D
<ongolaBoy> sinon. bonjour à tout le monde... c pas facile
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je suis malhereusement sur le même problème depuis 5 jours today :(
<septox> ariabbas: le probleme se situe a quel niveau ?
<septox> on peut lire tes tentatives ? sur un wiki ? ds un mail ou bien un pastebin ?
 * septox fais le tour du quartier 
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: slt :)
<ongolaBoy> salut garçon
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: tu sembles tres occupé.
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai essayé de creer un virtual host vers un disque externe today et ça fonctionne pas. pourtant si simple.
<simplice_ndere> en tout cas je fais un feedback demain. ça dois marcher aujourd'hui.
 * simplice_ndere dois vous quitter
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: onok
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> moi même je bouge
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-21
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> en poste ?
<septox> ok je confirme qu'il ya des ombres souvent ici lol
<ariabbas> septox: hi
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<ariabbas> septox: vraiment des ombres mais j suis de retour
<septox> tu as trouve la solution a ton pb ?
<ariabbas> non pas du tout
<septox> j'ai pas trop d'experience avec kvm => mais je sais cmt chercher (je pourrais t'aider)
<ariabbas> tu as une expérience avec kvm
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> bon en fait
<ariabbas> le problème se trouve au niveau de la visualisation de la VM dans une console VNC ou virt-manger (qui un gestionaire de VM)
<ariabbas> puisque lorsque l'on lance l'installation l'hyperviseur créer le domain (la VM) et te demande de poursuivre l'install en se connectant via une console graphique
<ariabbas> contrairement à openvz, linuxvserver, lxc, xen-pv où l'on suis l'install en interactif (dans le mm terminal)
<ariabbas> Et donc disais-je, je me connecte via une console graphique (dans mon cas virt-manager et aussi virt-viewer)
<ariabbas> depuis une autre machine
<ariabbas> les VM's s'affiche correctement mais lorsque j'essaye de les ouvrir sa tourne et sa affiche l'erreur suivante:
<ariabbas> la connexion de l'afficheur graphique à l'hyperviseur à été refusée ou interrompue
<septox> just a moment please
<septox> uhmm je vois que probleme se situe a la connexion a la machine virtuelle depuis le manager/viewer
<septox> question : tu peux te connecter par ssh ? as-tu "ssh-server" installe sur la machine virtuelle ?
<ariabbas> oui le problème c'est justement là la connexion à la VM
<ariabbas> mais la connexion à l'hyperviseur passe très bien puis que sa affiche dans l'interface de manager, toutes les VM,s héberger
<ariabbas> par l'hyperviseur
<septox>  as-tu "ssh-server" installe sur la machine virtuelle ?
<ariabbas> mais lorsqu'un veut acceder à une VM sa passe pas
<ariabbas> bon le pb c'est que
<septox> est-ce que la machine virtuelle est bien configuré sur le reseau ?
<ariabbas> la VM n'est mm pas encore installer
<ariabbas> bon le pb c'est que
<ariabbas> la VM n'est mm pas encore installer
<ariabbas> c'est pour celà qu'il faut se connecter via une console graphique pour continuer l'install
<septox> essaye un peu le tuto ci voir
<septox> http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Configure-KVM.html
<ariabbas> voici tout de mm la commande pr lancer l'install http://paste.debian.net/191455
<ariabbas> ok
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> hope you prepare well your weekend :)
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bah.. mon week-end ça sera dans le ménage dans le réseau du CNF
<ongolaBoy> pour info, je pense que je serais à yaoundé à partir de mi-octobre sinon à la fin..
<simplice_ndere> ok
<simplice_ndere> à toutes!
 * simplice_ndere s'en vas et vous souhaite bon weekend
<IzaneFG1> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-16
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-17
<ongolaBoy> .
 * ongolaBoy constate qu'il n ya eu que des points ici hier :P
<indy21> ongolaBoy:y'aura peut-être des mots aujourd'hui.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: JF m'a di que les repTowers sont encore en transit.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> salut les gars
<septox> l'oganisation de la sfd dit koi ?
<ongolaBoy> aucune news à mon niveau
<indy21> septox: je sais qu'il y a quelque chose de prévu ce samedi ou un autre jour.
<septox> .
<septox> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: j'ai pas detail pour la sfd là hein.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-18
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-19
<coco2> ..
<coco2> Hi dear friend, please to help the .GA ccTLD to grow, just link to www.my.ga and register a free domain name :-)
<coco2>  Strategic, the Gaboneses...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .........................
<ariabbas> :D
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-20
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-21
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc24448: bonjour
<qwebirc24448> bjr
<ongolaBoy> bienvenue par ici :)
<qwebirc24448> merci
<ongolaBoy> pour information, ça ne commencera pas avant 14h
<qwebirc24448> je sais
<qwebirc24448> c jromeonoah
<qwebirc24448> je peux pas etre la
<qwebirc24448> voila prkoi me suis connecté
<ongolaBoy> ok. qwebirc24448 bienvenue à nouveau
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc24448: tu peux changer ton surnom si tu veux .. tu tapes en début de ligne «/me monPseudo» ;)
<jromeo> okey
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc37839: salut
<valdesjo> hi pple
<ongolaBoy> 'lut ;)
<ongolaBoy> + 2 personnes en salle :)
<ariabbas> ouf j'esper que je ne suis pas en retard ;)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: non. ça va :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas>  ***title*** ;)
<ariabbas> il y a que ongolaBoy qui est connecte a ce salon depuis le CNF de Yaounde 1
<ariabbas> les autres alors ?
<ariabbas> ou bien c est encore l heure locale :D
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: les autres vont se connecter
<ariabbas> .
<swellep> bonjour
<ariabbas> ils apparaissent ;) cool
<ariabbas> *attend @louabalbe
<Mianseh> Bonsoir du Cameroun
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<ongolaBoy> welcome Mianseh paul___ madison_ IzaneFG swellep
<Mianseh> Bonsoir à tous
<IzaneFG> :)
<Mianseh> Mon blog http://ticeduforum.akendewa.net/ pour me suivre
<Mianseh> Il faut librement penser surement
<ongolaBoy> on va démarrer dans 13 minutes
<Mianseh> 10 mn
<swellep> yep
<swellep> bjr @valdesjo & @jromeo
<swellep> cmt sa se passe labas chez vous @ariabbas?
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> swellep: sa se passe bien ;)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> feedback ;)
<ariabbas> .ubuntu.com is ok now ;)
<dorothydaf> enfin...salut
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ttl
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> on discute bien :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-15
<coco> Bonjour ongolaBoy: lekemite:
<coco> Pour ceux qui sont intéressés, voici un appel à contribution de présentation du SdNOG pour sa première réunion publique.
<coco> Please submit on-line at:http://www.sdnog.sd/index.php/call-for-presentations
<coco> Merci bien et  bonne semaine !
<ongolaBoy> bonjour coco
<ongolaBoy> c'est chez moi ou le lien ne marche pas ?
<ongolaBoy> et au fait ? la formation DNSSEC a effectivement commencé ou bien ? coco
<lekemite> bonjour tout le monde
<lekemite> effectivement le lien ne fonctionne pas
<lekemite> c'est le cas chez moi aussi
<coco> ongolaBoy: ça commence Mercredi 17 au 19 Sept. :-D
<coco>  lekemite: C'est vrai qu'il y a echec de résolution, je vais leur faire signe pour savoir ;-) Merci
<ariabbas> slt a ts ;)
<ariabbas> .
<lekemite> salut ariabbas
<ongolaBoy> bonjour ariabbas
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-16
<coco1> ..
<coco1>  Salut ongolaBoy: et lekemite:
<ongolaBoy> coco1: bonjour par là
<coco1> Oui, ok
<coco1> Je vois la pression que tu nous mets et je dis merci pour l'activisme sur la liste du cmNOG
<coco1> Il y a des choses que je voudrai qu'on prépare dès que tu seras un peu dispos et on pourra y associer des volontaires motivés.
<coco1> Et près à s'engager un peu plus que ce à quoi on est habitué.
<coco> *prêts
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas vraiment une pression .. j'ai juste des questions et je les pose :)
<coco> :-D ça arrive sur eux comme une pression, crois-moi... ;-) et il le faut. Mais ça fait quand même presqu'un an :-(
<ongolaBoy> parce que je voudrais des réflexions *concrètes* le plus possible
<coco> Le pb du spam a été discuté lors des préparatif de l'IGF, je vais partager les Bonnes Pratiques qui ont été collectées dans ce sens. Et si tu veux bien, nous pourrons inviter la communauté à dresser une liste de tâche à réaliser pour aider les Admin Réseaux-Sys à se mettre très vite à la page.
<coco> Une liste critique de RFCs dont il faut s'approprier le contenu,
<coco> Demain, c'est la formation sur DNSSec, voilà une autre pièce utile du puzzle; je te suggère de dresser une liste d'Actions Concrètes à réaliser d'urgence; à partir de ton draft, nous pourrons inviter les autres à contribuer en mettant à jour le draft via un Pad sur Framapad par exemple...
<coco>  Qu'en penses-tu?
 * ongolaBoy est débordé ici :) .. pas le temps :)
<ongolaBoy> ici nous testons l'usage de DNSSEC sur un de nos domaines .. c'est moi qui en a la charge
<ongolaBoy> bref .. une activité parmi d'autres
<coco> Cool
<coco> Tu aurais pu soutenir les formateurs de ICANN, si ça avait été mieux coordonné et même, on pouvait proposer que ce soit organisé en partie, à l'AUF, où un groupe d'atelier pouvait venir profiter de votre espace de test :-)
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-18
<coco> ..
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
<coco> http://lite4.framapad.org/p/HpQ5ztcLKn
<coco> http://lite4.framapad.org/p/HpQ5ztcLKn
<coco> http://lite4.framapad.org/p/HpQ5ztcLKn
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/UbuntuCamerConf
<essombageorges> slt
<coco> Salut
<coco> essombageorges:
<coco> http://lite4.framapad.org/p/HpQ5ztcLKn
<ongolaBoy> ah ..sylvain l'a fait :)
<coco> ..
<indy21> .
<ongolaBoy> sur jaunty https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/JauntyReleaseParty
<ariabbas> .
 * indy21 doit partir.
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: bonjour par là :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-20
<ongolaBoy> warrens: 'lut
<ongolaBoy> tu es à la SFD ?
<warrens> slt ongolaBoy
<warrens> ouais
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc40490: bonjour
<qwebirc40490> y'a quoi ici ?
<qwebirc40490> il est midi, où est le mangement ?
<ongolaBoy> ça il faut demander à ceux qui sont là-bas :)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bgp.he.net/AS15964
<septox> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-14
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: 'jour . en forme ?
<ariabbaS> .
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-15
<ariabbaS> .
<qwebirc19270> bonjour
<qwebirc19270> tout le monde va bien?
<qwebirc19270> c'est au sujet de JLL2015
<ongolaBoy> bonjour qwebirc19270
<ongolaBoy> oui ?
<qwebirc19270> désolé pour le retard
<qwebirc19270> mais j'aimerais apporter de mon aide pour la JLL2015 cm
<qwebirc19270> comment m'y prendre
<qwebirc19270> je suis a yaoundé
<ongolaBoy> as tu lu le compte-rendu  de la dernière réunion https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2015-September/002755.html ?
<qwebirc19270> oui oui
<ongolaBoy> dans tous les cas, je te suggère de passer au campus numérique francophone
<qwebirc19270> je les recois via email
<ongolaBoy> j'y suis tous les jours
<ongolaBoy> mais dans ce compte-rendu on a évoqué par exemple des ateliers
<ongolaBoy> la liste n'est pas définitive et les présentateurs ne sont pas tous définis
<qwebirc19270> ah ok!
<qwebirc19270> super
<ongolaBoy> je dois confectionner l'affiche et je suis en retard
<qwebirc19270> je vais essayer de trouver une idée
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas je te conseille de passer si tu as du temps
<qwebirc19270> ok
<qwebirc19270> je demande....ongola boy :-)
<qwebirc19270> ?
<qwebirc19270> ou bien?
<ongolaBoy> willy manga
<ongolaBoy> https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy
<qwebirc19270> OK! merci!
<ongolaBoy> ça figure aussi dans tous les pieds de page des courriels que je rédige ;)
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbaS> .
<saoungoumi> les gars
<saoungoumi> les polos sont déjà pret!?
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: en cours de confection
<saoungoumi> cool
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-17
<wotch_Paris> toujours les même gens
<wotch_Paris> vos grosse tête à tous
<wotch_Paris> vos grosses tête encore
<wotch_Paris> ongolaBoy on dit quoi mon petit ?
<IzaneFG> wotch_Paris:  :-/
<wotch_Paris> on dit quoi boss ?
<IzaneFG> Bien
<ongolaBoy> wotch_Paris: bonjour
<wotch_Paris> ongolaboy c'est comment mon petit ?
<wotch_Paris> tu gères bien ?
<wotch_Paris> raconte
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB
<ongolaBoy> je fais de mon mieux
<ongolaBoy> wotch_Paris: tu voudrais qu'on s'en aille ou bien ? :)
<ongolaBoy> ?
<wotch_Paris> je te derangeais , passe une bonne journée mon pote
<wotch> test armand i have two ip
<wotch_Paris> test armand j'ai deux ip
<ongolaBoy> il arrive et repart comme une étoile filante et je ne vois pas de qui il s'agit :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: pareil pour moi.  :)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-18
<ariabbas> ..
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut arriabbas: les gars t'avaient déjà trop inondé avec leurs mails pour réserver les polos :'-(
<coco1> ariabbas: désolé pour l'orthographe
<ariabbas> coco1: :-)
<coco1> (y)
<ariabbas> coco1: bah oui
<ariabbas> y a des chose qu on a pas besoin d envoyer sur une liste
<ariabbas> ;-)
<coco1> :-D tu es juste trop fort quoi.
<ariabbas> :-( ah ca non
<coco1> Le vrai problème c'est que les bonnes pratiques ne semblent pas très connues
<coco1> Mais peut-être qu'un rappel "régulier" de temps en temps pourra améliorer les choses?
<ongolaBoy> pour info, j'ai déjà envoyé à arsène l'argent de Yaoundé que j'avais en ma possession
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: j'ai pris en compte le tien
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon arsène en produira plus pour la semaine prochaine
<ongolaBoy> les autres pourront retirer les leurs le jour même
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok thk
<coco1> ongolaBoy: l'affiche évolue?
<ongolaBoy> pas eu le temps .. trop débordé
<coco1> Parce que j'ai reçu une invitation de PROTEGE QV pour ce samedi
<coco1> Courage, donc demain quoi ;-)
<ongolaBoy> ce qui aura lieu à Protege QV n'a rien à voir avec ce qui aura lieu mercredi prochain
<ongolaBoy> moi je n'ai pas reçu d'invit
<ongolaBoy> et je ne suis pas sur que j'aurais eu le temps
<coco1> ça aurait été intéressant d'en placer une à l'ENSPT
<coco1> Et même d'en parler là bas, ça je compte le faire, mais
<coco1> juste une annonce
<coco1> Ils vont aussi fêter leurs 20 ans et puis ils ont le soutien du Ministère des PT
<ongolaBoy> oui mais là tu mélanges les activités hein :)
<coco1> Explique please :-)
<ongolaBoy> _test_
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-20
<qwebirc65040> Bonjour à tous
<qwebirc65040> je voulais vous informer qu'il y aura des élèves ce mercredi à l'AUF on risque d'etre plein en principe!
 * qwebirc65040 slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large fishbot
<ongolaBoy> ?
#ubuntu-cm 2017-09-19
<septox> Hi
<septox> @ongolaBoy: ping
#ubuntu-cm 2018-09-17
<ongolaBoy> MattgyverLee: hi. glad to see you are on the internet through with an IPv6 address ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2018-09-18
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi :)
